# Calculating the value of my car for the purposes of Spanish import tax



## RagsToRich (Feb 9, 2010)

Hi,

This is probably buried somewhere on the forum but I haven't been able to find it...

How will the Spanish authorities calculate the value of my car for the purposes of the 10% import tax?

I had a look on HMR&C website to see how they work it out, presuming that it would be somewhat similiar, and it's like this...



> How do I calculate the value of my goods at import?
> 
> The value is calculated on CIF and is arrived at by applying one of six valuation methods.


And then doesn't go into detail as to any of the methods :rofl:

Of course that wouldn't have given me an answer anyway, just an idea of how european governments might generally do that kind of thing...

My car is a 2002 ford fiesta - on autotrader these go for around £1000. To be honest I'm suprised at how high that figure is...

Cheers!

Rich


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

RagsToRich said:


> Hi,
> 
> This is probably buried somewhere on the forum but I haven't been able to find it...
> 
> ...


If you re-reg, as soon as you are here & it still has tax & mot it should be classed as personal chattels & not subject to any tax. Just the costs involved in re-reg. If you do have to pay tax it will be on its Spanish value which is a gov. figure that is available for every model but for that year the value will be around 3-4000 euros.Their is no allowance for the fact that it is rhd & worthless here.


----------



## RagsToRich (Feb 9, 2010)

gus-lopez said:


> If you re-reg, as soon as you are here & it still has tax & mot it should be classed as personal chattels & not subject to any tax. Just the costs involved in re-reg. If you do have to pay tax it will be on its Spanish value which is a gov. figure that is available for every model but for that year the value will be around 3-4000 euros.Their is no allowance for the fact that it is rhd & worthless here.


Thanks Gus. 

Are you sure about the personal chattels exemption? Even if I apply for residency?

Are you suggesting that I will only have to pay the import tax if I delay in registering my car with Spanish tax?


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

No ,there is no import tax just a 7% registration tax, not 12%. That's only for people who are stopped here & told officially to re-reg. their cars. See here for more info, especially the bit about rhd cars.

Importing & Registering a Foreign Vehicle in Spain - AngloINFO


----------



## RagsToRich (Feb 9, 2010)

gus-lopez said:


> No ,there is no import tax just a 7% registration tax, not 12%. That's only for people who are stopped here & told officially to re-reg. their cars. See here for more info, especially the bit about rhd cars.
> 
> Importing & Registering a Foreign Vehicle in Spain - AngloINFO


Cheers Gus, that link is fantastic.


----------

